# بودرة ازالة الشعر +وتحاميل تكبير ....+شامبو تلوين الشعر



## همسة غلا (26 فبراير 2011)

اليوم كمان جبت لكم وصفة أكيدة كل واحد ووحدة يعانى وتعانى من شعر الجسم الزائد...............
لدينا خلط تسبب عدم نمو الشعر من الجسم وهى ( العانة والابط ,والايدي والارجل ) 
وهاذا ما سوف تحصلين علية بأستعمالها 
ü مضمونة 100 % 
ü سهولة الاستخدام
ü يعطى الجلد ملمس ناعم جدا وبشكل سريع ودائم
ü ليس لها اى تأثيرات جانبية 
ü يستخدم للرجال والنساء 
طريقة الاستخدام:
الخلطة على شكل بودرة: تضاف كمية قليلة من الخلطة وتخلط مع الماءفي علبة صغيرة ثم توضع على المكان المراد التخلص من الشعر الذى فية وبعد كذا تترك لتجف ثم يزال الشعربقطعة شاش اومنديل .
الايجابيات من الاستخدام:
ü تنفع للاستخدام المستعجل 
ü تعطي منظرا جيدا للمكان المزال منة الشعر
ü لايسبب سواد في المنطقة المزال مها الشعر ( كالامواس )
ü لايوجد الم.
ü ينمو الشعر خفيف واقل كثافة.
ü عدم نمو الشعر خلال شهر تقريبا.
الخلطة مجربة ولافيها اى اضرار جانبية ولا تسبب اى نوع من انواع الحساسية 



والسعر على الخاص وللي تاخذ اكثر من كيسين لها سعر خاص




كما يوجد لدي تحاميل تكبير المؤخرة والاردف العلبة فيها 30حبة تكبرها وتشدها ومضمونة ومجربة ومرخصة 
ومطلوبة بالهبل والكورس الواحد لمدة شهرين اي علبتين والكمية محدوده جداا



شـــامبو صبغ الشعر الأســود :
مع خلاصة الأعشاب الطبيعية والأيونات العناية بالشعر. 
تسمح لك لإكمال العملية التالية أثناءغسل شعرك :
- إسوداد الشعر .
- تغذية للشعر .
- تكييف وإصلاح الشعر .


نبذة بسيطة عن شامبو Love moon


تحتوي على أحدث صيغة فأنه يمكن أختراق لطبقة عميقة من الشعر بالمواد المغذية تصل إلى بصيلات الشعر .


ترطيب الشعر من الداخل إلى الخارج وشكل الميلانين .


بغض النظر عن نوعية شعرك شامبو Love moon يجعل شعرك صحي وأسود جميل دون تصفيف الشعر وصبغ الشعر بأصباغ تأثر على طبيعة وصحة وحيوية شعرك .



مميزات الشامبو الفريده :-
- فورية إسوداد الشعر بشكل طبيعي .


- السماح للعناصر المؤكسدة الطبيعية للدخول إلى طبقات الشعر الداخلية وتنشط الميلانين لتحقيق التأثير من الشعر الأسود دون تلون او يتلاشى .


- يلعب دور في إصلاح وتغذية الشعر بالنباتات الطبيعية يعطي شعرك حياة جديدة بعد 5 دقائق .


شامبو Love moon
شعر أسود لامع صحي كثيف 
استخدام الشامبو على المدى الطويل يساعد على نمو الشعر والميلانين الطبيعية يمنحك الشعر أسود الكمــــال .


التعليمـــــات :-
- إرتداء القفازات دون ترطيب الشعر .
- تدليك الشعر لمدة 2 - 3 دقائق ( تدليك الشعر وقت اطول يترك افضل أثر )
- تترك ع الشعر لمدة 5دقائق ويشطف بالماء .
- تنطبق بالتساوي هواء معتدل بعد غسلله ثم شطف وتنظيفه .


ملاحظـــــــات :-
- اختبار الجلد قبل الإستخدام , ولاتستخدمه الحامل .
- يجب ان يكون بعيدا عن أشعة الشمس لأنه يحتوي على مواد فعالة .
- إبعاد المنتج عن متناول الأطفال .
- يغسل فورا عند الدخول في العينين .




صابونة dxnالماليزية لجميع انواع البشرة 


خلاصة الجانوديرما الموجودة بالجانوديرما يمكن ان تساعد على تنشيط البشرة عن طريق تنقية نسيج البشرة وبالتالي تؤخر عملية الشيخوخه والتجاعيد وتعمل على تفتيح لون البشرة وتجعل بشرتك أكثر جاذبية .أن صابون جانوزي مناسب للاستعمال اليومي لكل الاعمار . استعمل صابون قانوزي لتحصل على البشرة الناعمة والملساء التي كنت تحلم بها .ان صابون قانوزي يمكن أن يساعدكم على تفادي الاصابة بكل مشاكل البشرة 
======
الفوائد 
====== ====== 
1. تساعد على تنشيط البشرة 
2. تفادي الاصابة بكل مشاكل البشرة3. تؤخر عملية الشيخوخة
4. تنقية نسيج البشرة 
5. أن استخدام زيت النخيل المقوى بفيتامين والعوامل المضادة للأكسدة يمكن أن يجعل بشرتك أكثر جاذبية 
6- تزيل حب الشباب تفتيح البشره بمواد طبيعيه 


==============================



والتوصيل الى جميع المناطق
وحياكم الله
​


----------

